# Dahlback's Sport quattro on ice



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

_Quote, originally posted by *WAUOla* »_
Very same car on ice, NO GO 56KBPS! (124mb!)
http://www.ableitet.no/files/M...3.mpg



_Modified by eurowner at 8:57 AM 12-22-2007_


----------



## Entwerfer des Audis (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: Dahlback's Sport quattro on ice (eurowner)*

*guitar*
Link to nowhere...
Not a file in sight...
Oh, yeah...
But it's alright - 
There's an edit button... 
You can post a new link...
Oh, yeah...


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Dahlback's Sport quattro on ice (Entwerfer des Audis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Entwerfer des Audis* »_Link to nowhere...

tends to be a link to SOMEwhere








HEY! What happened to OP?


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

since you changed the post to be a quote from my dope-shizzz post....



































































_Modified by WAUOla at 1:15 PM 12-23-2007_


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

ah, I see! (ofcourse my homepage works







)
MERRY XMAS!


----------

